# Warre Hive



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there, read a magazine article recently about Abbe Warre hives as used in the UK. Does anyone have any knowledge with this style of hive? Thanks


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220004
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217168
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216848
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216578


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

The search function, ftw?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

More than you wanted to know.
http://www.mygarden.me.uk/ModifiedAbbeWarreHive.htm


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Folks, I'm doing lots o reading now.


----------

